# crappie clubs



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone know of any crappie clubs to join up with locally around the Delaware , oh area. Use to have a small club myself acouple of years ago but it kind of fizzeled out. I know about Buckeye Challange, just looking for something a little smaller or more informal.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club is a little North and east of you, but they're a great bunch of guys and gals. OGF member "bttmline" runs it and does a great job. Shoot him a PM and he'll get you the info.


----------

